# Welche Temperatur bei HWiNFO?



## McTHawk (7. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich betreibe einen i7 6700K zum Temperatur auslesen die Software "HWiNFO".
Jetzt frage ich mich, welche Temperatur ich für die CPU nehmen soll.
"CPU Package" beim Reiter "i7 67900k" oder die CPU Temperatur beim Reiter "Mainboard...."

Beim CPU Package habe ich nämlich z. B. bei GTA 5 ca. 8-10 Grad unterschied.

Des Weiteren ist die maximale Temperatur beim i7 bei 64 Grad (durch Intel). Auch welche Temp. bezieht sich das jetzt?

Habe schon im Internet gestöbert...nichts wirklich was gefunden zumindest auf Deutsch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. August 2016)

McTHawk schrieb:


> Habe schon im Internet gestöbert...nichts wirklich was gefunden zumindest auf Deutsch.



Versuchs doch mal bei uns 
1. Abschnitt hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...alkis-blog-16-vertrauen-ist-gut-wirklich.html
Das sollte schon einige deiner Fragen beantworten.


----------



## McTHawk (7. August 2016)

OK....Danke erstmal für den Link.
Also verstehe ich richtig, dass CPU Package sich auf die Kerne bezieht, welche eh höher sind als die Heatspreaderoberfläche?
Das heißt also, die CPU Temp unter "Mainboard" wäre die richtige für z. B. die Quellenauswahl bei meinem Aquaero?


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. August 2016)

Für dich relevant sind nur die Kerntemperaturen. So lange die unter 80°C bleiben ist alles im grünen Bereich und du hast sogar noch ne Puffer nach oben. Erst über 90°C fällt der Boost etwas geringer aus und ab 100°C wird die CPU drosseln/abschalten.

Wenn du eine Lüftersteuerung nach Temperatur regeln willst kannste die Package-Temperatur nehmen.


----------



## McTHawk (7. August 2016)

OK....
Jetzt ist noch die Frage, wonach sich der CPU Fan richtet.


----------



## McTHawk (7. August 2016)

Gibt es denn einen Richtwert bzw. eine max. Temperatur für den i7 6700K seitens Intel für die Kerntemperaturen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2016)

Der CPU-Fan richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Package-Sensor.

Nein, es gibt keinen Richtwert, es gibt einen Wert für "CPU drosseln" bei 100°C und einen für "CPU abschalten" bei 105°C was fest einprogrammiert ist.
Technisch gesehen sind alle Temperaturen bis 99°C ok. Wir empfehlen nur in der Regel die (Voll)Lasttemperaturen unter 80°C zu halten da man dann erstens immer den vollen Boost hat und zweitens noch etwas Spielraum für wärmere Tage oder verstaubtere Lüfter hat.


----------



## McTHawk (8. August 2016)

Dann bin ich beruhigt. Meine Kerntemperatur liegt bei GTA5 bei max. 64 Grad.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2016)

Wenn deine CPU zu heiß wird bemerkst du das - denn der PC wird entweder schleppend lahm oder geht aus. 
Deine 64 Grad sind nehezu kalt für die CPU.


----------



## McTHawk (8. August 2016)

Ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2016)

Gerne. Viel Spaß beim zocken


----------

